# Re-veg a hermie???



## Growin_4_It (Mar 21, 2009)

Today, I found a single yellow bananna on one of my girls I was planning on re-veging.   My question is....can I re-veg her and have her come back as a lady or is she done??


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

If you confirm a hermaphrodite, you should dispose of said plant as soon as possible and any seed stock related to said plant.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 21, 2009)

no point inducing such plant, if u do have a hermie rid of it as fast as u can or else it will pollinate and contaminate ur grow space. post some pics


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 22, 2009)

i dont mean to jack this thread but a question....i had a plant go hermie on me with a couple bananas at week 4 and then towards the end of week 7 they started appearing all over so i pulled it.now i did not find any seeds in any of the buds but i seen about 10 bananas total...does this mean a contamination of my grow room has taken place?also there are some strange growth on my clones with what seems like green seeds in packs of 4 forming at some bud sites...could this be the result of keeping the hermie in my closet?as stated before i dont mean to jack your thread but it seems your thread has ran its course.as in you got the answers you needed.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 22, 2009)

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> Today, I found a single yellow bananna on one of my girls I was planning on re-veging.   My question is....can I re-veg her and have her come back as a lady or is she done??



Yes mate you can so please ignore all previously given kneejerk responses to hermies as all you have is a lone late nana showing on a finished plant which is perfectly natural and is not a sign of hermaphrodism.

Plants grown for sensi are themselves subjected to the stress of not being pollinated as they have to carry themselves in a virgin condition when in nature they would have been pollinated weeks earlier and its the response to this stress,the production of a few late nana's that you are witnessing.

Reveg the plant and grow her again and at most she'll produce a few nana's and that's it.

Hope this helps.

@noneedforalarm. It sounds like you have had a few stray pollinations from your hermie which is no big deal as a very lightly seeded plant still grows sensi but just not where the pollen landed but once you have a fairly good dusting you'll affect the whole plant as it becomes a seed bearer and its drive is more toward seed not resin.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Yes mate you can so please ignore all previously given kneejerk responses to hermies as all you have is a lone late nana showing on a finished plant which is perfectly natural and is not a sign of hermaphrodism.
> 
> Plants grown for sensi are themselves subjected to the stress of not being pollinated as they have to carry themselves in a virgin condition when in nature they would have been pollinated weeks earlier and its the response to this stress,the production of a few late nana's that you are witnessing.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree..Please "DO NOT" ignore the _quality_ advice you've been given.. Hermies" only serve to further promote hermies. And I will 'never' be convinced that hermies are not detrimental to production of high quality, drug grade mj. Hermies are _certainly_ NOT good for the gene pool... not a _"kneejerk"_ reaction at ALL, but an educated response from several years of experience and research.. 
  Now, granted, some long term, pure sativas are _said_ to produce a late term staminate flower or two, in an attempt to further procrate, as a "survival" mechaanism. "IMHO" that does not mean it is a _"good"_ thing, only that it does happen. 
  The breeders that have brought us the potent strains that we are priviledged to have access to today, knew hermies are not beneficial to the further advancement of top quality pot. They worked diligently to remove, eliminate the hermie genetics.  Let's not negate their work and dedication with misleading or incorrect theories. 
  Just look around the forum and watch the responses about hermies grow_4_it.. I'm betting the "naes" outweight the "yea's" at least 5 to 1. You would be much better finding a plant that resists hermaphrodism, rather than one already proven susceptable/prone to produce male flowers.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Hick, I too believe this late bloom nanner business is not right. I have grown many plants that have gone their entire cycle and never threw a nanner. The ones that do even in the last few days of their lives are destroyed along with any clones coming from them.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2009)

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> Today, I found a single yellow bananna on one of my girls I was planning on re-veging.   My question is....can I re-veg her and have her come back as a lady or is she done??




Give her/him the boot. You can smoke it but I sure would not re-veg it.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 22, 2009)

You hysterical reactionaries what on earth are you talking about?

 A late nana is a perfectly normal aspect of healthy sinsemilla cannabis and does not detract from its quality nor threaten to produce hermaphrodism.

It's a perfectly natural response to an unnatural environment as after all a growroom is an approximation of an outdoor environment in which we intentionally interfere with the natural cycle of mid summer pollination and seed set and this is a natural response to this which is TOTALLY natural and is to be occasionally expected.


It's NOT a hermie and I've got quite a few nana's on my Dispensation girl cut that's gone all over Europe as its exceptional and a few nana's don't even come into the equation as regards them somehow reducing its merit.

Honestly guys,you sound a little bit hysterical about this?

A breeder would take nana's showing into account but for general growing purposes the plant is identical to the same pheno without nana's so why worry and why throw out perfectly good genetics?

Lots of strains throw out a few nana's,it's just not a problem.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2009)

...:confused2:... _eeeeverybody_ has an opinion
Mine stands as stated.. 
and it appears that my "poll/caucus" was pretty close too... *5/1*..


----------



## Motor City Madman (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to agree with Hick kill it now, don't waste you space on it.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 22, 2009)

stick that tranny hoe outside in the dirt...


----------



## Growin_4_It (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you for your responces.....I will not waste the space.


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 21, 2009)

DirtySouthernAfficionado said:
			
		

> If you confirm a hermaphrodite, you should dispose of said plant as soon as possible and any seed stock related to said plant.



bring your hermie drugs to me, ill dispose of them.:hubba: :smoke1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nae' i say ... Sorry Rockster, but i'm with Hick here...I've not heard a single good arguement or info pertaining to hermies 'till now... But what exactly makes a hermie eh ??? As i've always believed that a once a plant shows nanner, it's herm' ...I believe if you need experience and budd then there's no harm in growing it out after seeing nana's ...I've got a herm that dropped a nanner the other day i'm gonna let grow until i start getting worried , hopefully 'it' might produce some half-way decent buds ...i'm just noticing this is a month old thread, and probably isn't an issue anymore so...Happy 4/20  :bong: :stoned: i'm a bit stoned


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Yes mate you can so please ignore all previously given kneejerk responses to hermies as all you have is a lone late nana showing on a finished plant which is perfectly natural and is not a sign of hermaphrodism.
> 
> Plants grown for sensi are themselves subjected to the stress of not being pollinated as they have to carry themselves in a virgin condition when in nature they would have been pollinated weeks earlier and its the response to this stress,the production of a few late nana's that you are witnessing.
> 
> ...


I'm in agreement with Rockster on this one. Sometimes canna does this in response to not being pollinated.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2009)

9 nays...2 ayes....


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Apr 21, 2009)

I just had a plant I let go a lil long in flowering, and it had numerous nannas. It had showed nannas early, but since it was my only plant in flower, I let it go. It produced some great smoke, and surprisingly NO seeds....I couldnt believe it. I think that had I had other plants in flower which could have been pollinated, I woulda killed the plant first sign of nannas, but now that I'v harvested I'm glad I let it go full term. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2009)

I deal with multiple grows and quite a range of strains. Never ever do we get "nanners" or any kind of 'morph. Ever. If one was to rear it's ugly head, it would get killed.


To say that a Indoor plant will tend to throw nanners is COMPLETLY false. I am going on YEARS of indoor experience. I have also had MANY problems that folks consider "Stress" that would make a plant "'morph" or throw "nanners", and it just doesn't happen.
Quality genetics.
As Hick stated, TRUE breeders seek out this trait and work to rid the gene pool of this trait, as it is not in the interest of growers to have late herms.

If you are getting nanners consistently, you are either dealing with Feminized beans or poor genetics. Room conditions, escpecially lighting, is a big cause of 'Herm issues with beginers.
Nothing Natural about it.


----------



## GMT (Apr 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> 9 nays...2 ayes....


 
Does not mean a thing hick, 

Quick question? 
hows many of those that have replyed to this post have reveged a plant that has thrown out 1 or 2 nanners at the end of flowering im guessing not many.

I have run through a few in my time always with the same result which is the plant flowers normally but will throw out a few towards the end the strain in question was herer.

massive difference between a plant that hermi's early and a plant that shoots out 1 or 2 at the end.

Just my observations from not being afraid of a few nanners and trying things out first hand.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> I have run through a few in my time always with the same result which is the plant flowers normally but will throw out a few towards the end the strain in question was herer.


 
Your statement says it all. It keeps throwing nanners at the end. If you were to toss out the offending hermie and revegged none hermie plants, you would have no issues.

Now, as long as you are on top of your grow, then the occasional nanner is not an issue and yes, the herb will be just fine. Not arguing that point.

The main point is, if it throws nanners, any cutting from that particular plant, even after a re-veg, will do the same. Not a big deal, but not a Natural occurence in indoor grows.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2009)

10/3.. :confused2:..


> massive difference between a plant that hermi's early and a plant that shoots out 1 or 2 at the end.


I agree with that statement, to a point... a staminate flower showing up in the 'final week' or so, _"may"_ not even be fertile, and is not necessarily a "kill it" scenario... . BUT... it is _still_ a hermie.. "IMHO".  AND is not a good candidate for reproduction purposes.


----------



## GMT (Apr 21, 2009)

Well i agree with you guys so dont get me wrong here.

Hal makes a good point in what he says about being on top of your grow and hick is 110% correct about not breeding from them.

Given no other option there is nothing wrong with revegging a very late hermi if you are on top of things, partly the reason why i like to do several runs of whatever is in my room is to get a feel for a strain.

Hal i'm of the opinion that natural occurence kinda goes out the window when breeders start to produce 3/4 way crosses.
Never had an afghan or maroc female that turned on me but herer and blue berries have.

So you guys think the hermi trait is more prone in multiple crosses v more simple strains.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2009)

> So you guys think the hermi trait is more prone in multiple crosses v more simple strains.


... if so, "I" would lay blame on the selection process, or lack there of...
   but the more diversity in the X, the more likely/more opportunity for recessive traits are to show up..IMO.


----------



## GMT (Apr 22, 2009)

Trimming a few plants last night and low and behold out pops 2 hidden nanners.

So just to clear things up a little.
This is what i was on about when i was referring to plants throwing out last minute male flowers, they were the only 2 on the plant.

Im sure i'm going to get slated for this but i do not consider this plant to be a true hermaphrodite despite it's 2 male flowers.
I was going to breed from the best of them but the nanners has put a halt to that   shame really the samples of it ive smoked are quite potent although i knew when i planted the seeds that feminized stood a very good chance of being unstable, it lends some creedence to Hals opinions on feminized seeds me thinks.

Just for ha ha's and fun lets re-veg these plants and see if the resulting clones and mother display the same trait, or if due to the "stress" of re vegging and cloning the level of hermaphroditisim increases.

So once i chop off the popcorn they will go outside ( 16ish hours of light )
and will take around 2 months to be ready to take cuts from.
I'm not going to waste space in my tiny veg room but i'll throw 1 or 2 clones into the flower room.

So lets take a guess as to what will be the end result and let time prove/disprove or reevaluate our opinions on hermi plants


----------

